# Petitioned for the degrees of Masonry- CA



## Dean Rilling (Aug 6, 2020)

I was just wondering if any of you gentlemen have any input or advise?
 I have met a handful of the brothers the last 5 months and have been meeting up with them every few week since march. I asked the "question" and was given a petition and was able to receive the signatures of two master masons. I submitted my petition with hope and joy and felt like it was the right time for me. During this pandemic, I'm just worried I won't get a chance to meet most of the brethren by the time my investigation starts, reported and voted on in lodge, potentially having a brother objecting or throwing a blackballing because he hasn't met me.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 6, 2020)

If I was you, I would phone whoever you've been liaising with and have a chat with them about it. It is very likely that the Lodge itself has not been meeting anyway.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 7, 2020)

Dean Rilling said:


> throwing a blackballing because he hasn't met me.



Not a valid reason IMHO to blackball anyone.
I trust the Brothers assigned to interviewing candidates and go by their recommendations.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 7, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not a valid reason IMHO to blackball anyone.
> I trust the Brothers assigned to interviewing candidates and go by their recommendations.



Exactly.

We have had Brothers who had come to several dinners, been introduced to many Brothers, Investigated, voted on, Enterede, Passed amnd Raised and there are several Brothers in the Lodge who haven't a clue who they are. nor recall that they were present when their petitions were read, voted for their admittance and tok part in their Degrees, who still introduce themselves to the "New Brother" when they run into them.  I am in no way saying that this is the typical response, but with the age and experience of some of our more Senior Brothers, it happens.

I have yet to see a "Black Ball" or a no vote going through the Line.  Someone would have to know the candidae and know some character flaw, something they have done in the past or some opinion they hold that is against the precepts of the craft to cast a Black Ball, at least in my Lodge.  "Not knowing someone" is not a reason to cast a Black Ball, the Candidates name, address and phone number (and likely email) are printed in the Lodge Notice several times before a vote occurs.  I someone's reason is "I don't know them" they had ample opportunity to reach out and get to know them.  The onus of that is not on the Candidate.

As an aside, we have 3 petitions that were submitted not in accordance with the GM's rule put out in January that no petions be submitted until the candidate attends several Lodge functions, and the Officers, at a minimum get to know them.  This was of no fault of their own, the issue being with the First and Second Line signers, who should have know better.  As we have had NO Lodge functions since th beginning of the COVID outbreak, these guys petitions are in limbo.  We had their First Line Signer contact them and let them know the situation, and myself and the Sr. Warden have also been in touch.  This Pandemic has made everything difficult!

If I were you, I would get in touch with the First Line signer of your Petition.  Here, at least, He is responsible for your journey until you are Raised and gone through the examination afterwards.


----------



## Dean Rilling (Aug 9, 2020)

That's good to know and puts me at ease. I have been in contact with the secretary and my signers of the lodge and just letting them know if  can do anything to help out the lodge like getting groceries for the more elderly brethren etc. At the same time, I don't want to pester them by contacting them frequently but really just wanting to learn, help out, and still show my interest


Thomas Stright said:


> Not a valid reason IMHO to blackball anyone.
> I trust the Brothers assigned to interviewing candidates and go by their recommendations.





Keith C said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We have had Brothers who had come to several dinners, been introduced to many Brothers, Investigated, voted on, Enterede, Passed amnd Raised and there are several Brothers in the Lodge who haven't a clue who they are. nor recall that they were present when their petitions were read, voted for their admittance and tok part in their Degrees, who still introduce themselves to the "New Brother" when they run into them.  I am in no way saying that this is the typical response, but with the age and experience of some of our more Senior Brothers, it happens.
> 
> ...





TheThumbPuppy said:


> Do you remember that first time somebody called you "sir" (out of the army, that is) and you suddenly realised in a split second that you were over 40 : D


. 
I appreciate your responses gentleman.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not a valid reason IMHO to blackball anyone.
> I trust the Brothers assigned to interviewing candidates and go by their recommendations.


Agreed!


----------

